
International Journal of Proof-of-Concept or Get The Fuck Out - striking
https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/
======
akkartik
I enjoyed this comment in issue 0x00:

    
    
      I met a professor of arcane degree
      Who said: Two vast and handwritten parsers
      Live in the wild. Near them, in the dark
      Half sunk, a shattering exploit lies, whose frown,
      And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command,
      Tell that its sculptor well those papers read
      Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things,
      The hand that mocked them and the student that fed:
      And on the terminal these words appear:
      "My name is Turing, wrecker of proofs:
      Parse this unambigously, ye machine, and despair!"
      Nothing besides is possible. Round the decay
      Of that colossal wreck, boundless and bare
      The lone and level root shells fork away.
        -- Inspired by Edward Shelley
    

[https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/pocorgtfo00.pdf](https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/pocorgtfo00.pdf)
(page 5)

------
voltagex_
Please don't be put off by the title - these are great little magazines. You
may also want to try booting one or two in qemu...

~~~
wyager
You may also want to try interpreting the magazines as raw PCM audio and
running them through a few demodulation schemes.

~~~
voltagex_
Seriously? That's very cool

~~~
wyager
Yep. See issue 0x03 for advice.

~~~
voltagex_
Spoilers: [http://www.g0hww.net/2014/03/decoding-pocorgtfo03pdf-with-
mu...](http://www.g0hww.net/2014/03/decoding-pocorgtfo03pdf-with-multimon-
ng.html)

------
ParadisoShlee
As our duty.
[https://redletter.link/pocorgtfo/](https://redletter.link/pocorgtfo/)

~~~
sam_bwut
Reporting for worship:
[http://pocorgtfo.samdb.xyz/](http://pocorgtfo.samdb.xyz/)

------
cnvogel
Also, issue N-1 is included in issue N (recursively) if you unzip it.

------
idiotclock
The Gospel of Weird Machines? What excellent style the alchemist owls have!
Simple website, strong language, and a careful selection of titles: "the right
reverend preacher pastor." But _why_ is a raven like a writing desk?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
They both have inky quills.

